# 1586 International...Good or bad?



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

Looking at purchasing a 1586 for a ranch tractor. Would put i loader on it and mainly be used on a bale processor. Had plenty of experience with 4030 and 4040 series deere's, wondering how the international would compare. Any opinions would be apprectiated.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I personally think the IHC 86 series is very user unfriendly. SCV levers are too low for a tall person such as I & trans control lever isn't suited for FEL operation plus the shift linkage is prone to wear out & hang up. If it has a cab one needs to be very agile to enter/exit the cab. A devout IHC person loves them.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tx Jim, I think that even among the devout crowd the 1586 is not looked highly upon.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't think they had a very good front end either to put a loader on it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

15s only have 12 forward gears vs the 16 that the smaller models have.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> I personally think the IHC 86 series is very user unfriendly. SCV levers are too low for a tall person such as I & trans control lever isn't suited for FEL operation plus the shift linkage is prone to wear out & hang up. If it has a cab one needs to be very agile to enter/exit the cab. A devout IHC person loves them.


This is something that Tx Jim and I can total agree upon.. Even as a Devote IH tractor man I had a couple the ONLY thing their were KINDA good for was field work .. 3 speed rang trans you dont really have a good speed selection. just like most 86 series hard shifting.. and the scv levers are inconvenient .. I wouldn't dream of trying to use 1 as a loader tractor myself .. If you have been running JD 's you would want to burn a 1586 to the ground.....they should only be used for stationary pto work or in a collectors barn .. or better yet in the junk yard... if your look'n at it because it's CHEAP HP there are many reasons why that it is


----------

